# .270 win ammo



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Got some loose .270 ammo:
Winchester 130 grain (16 bullets)
Remington 150 grain (8 bullets)
Would trade them for some 9 mm ammo, or some cash.Make me an offer, don’t need them anymore.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Still have


----------



## bostic8 (Jun 17, 2014)

AUDDT said:


> Still have


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

